# Today on RO - Thursday



## mouse_chalk

[align=center]












*Thursday, 5th March, 2009*











[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the  *Calendar!* 













*
Please give  Maherwoman  your condolences, as she tragically lost 4 of her bunnies. Binky free beautiful girls*
ink iris:






*TinysMom has returned home from a tough trip. We welcome her back to the forum, she has been very much missed! *
:hugsquish:




*

Please keep **luvmyzoocrew and  Sooty  in your thoughts- he isn't well!*
ray:





*
**Flashy is looking for a  UK version of Nutri-Cal  can you help?*








*
**Please keep **Caramel in your thoughts as she is  feeling a little unwell after her spay *
ray:




*
**HeatherMarie is wondering what to use to  feed hay?  Do you have any suggestions?*









*
**jcottonl02 is celebrating finally finding some  CRAISINS!  Let's hope her bunnies enjoy them!*






*


**Sephira is  wondering about dandelions.  Which types are safe?*





*




**Please keep undergunfire and her rattie boys in your thoughts today, as they are  going to be neutered! *
:clover:





*
Have you ever suffered an  embarrassing moment like this one?  Read about my surprising morning yesterday! *
:embarrassed:




*

mardigraskisses would like some  hairstyling help!  Do you have any ideas for her?




*





*SnowyShiloh has finally managed to  get back onto the forum!  HOORAY!*








*

Check out the cool  new hoodie  that Boz has! Bunny themed of course! 
















*

*Who is this?! Double bunny bonus!!! :biggrin2:






*







*
Have a great day guys! I tried out a new look today- feel free to give me constructive feedback! *







[/align]


----------



## Becca

Woooo I love the new banners!! Really cool colours and style, well done 

Love it! Great job Jen xxxxxxx


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oooo That's Sebastian and...... What's the little one's name? They are so cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Kazumi!!!! And if you haven't seen their binky video, yet, you must go visit the photo phile thread or their blog! It's tooo cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Becca wrote: *


> Woooo I love the new banners!! Really cool colours and style, well done
> 
> Love it! Great job Jen xxxxxxx


Thank you Becca!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Kazumi!!!! And if you haven't seen their binky video, yet, you must go visit the photo phile thread or their blog! It's tooo cute!


You're both right! Well done! 

And I LOVE that video! It was just sooooo cute- I sat watching it for ages last night!


----------



## DeniseJP

YAY!!!! Love the new look!!

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh I love that video! Pop! Pop! hehehe!


Lovely banners, Jen!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Thanks you guys!


----------



## irishlops

CARAMEL IS IN THE RO NEWS!!!!!!!!!!
thanks, ill get more relpys now. caramel says thanks..
ps, i like the banners and subtitle green is my fav colour


----------



## Kazumi

OMG Lol! I just realized this section XD Yay my babies are on the RO  -proud-


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! 

How are those babies?


----------

